
Here is how to prevent disc encryption by Petya Ransomware - boni11
https://twitter.com/LukasStefanko/status/879964592264404992
======
iamcreasy
Here is the blog post from Microsoft :
[https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/mmpc/2017/06/27/new-
rans...](https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/mmpc/2017/06/27/new-ransomware-
old-techniques-petya-adds-worm-capabilities/)

